# Stud Colt Name - Help!!



## ScarlettRider (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi! Forgive me if this isn't the right place for my question. I figured it has to do with stallion names, so this might be where it belongs.

I'm stuck between a few potential registered names for our AQHA colt. He's an own son of Tres Seis, a grandson of Frenchman's Guy, and a great grandson of Dash Ta Fame. We'd like to incorporate all three of those studs into his name to make it very easy for people to know what his pedigree includes. I know a stallion's name is EXTREMELY important, as that - along with the stallion's picture - is the first thing folks see on your flyer. The stallion market is so competitive that we really want him to have every possible advantage.

We've got a few choices picked out:
Tres French Fame
Tres Guys Fame
Seis French Fame

Tres French Fame was the first thing I thought of, but it's a little awkward to say due to the "Tr" and "Fr" sounds being right there together. I'm also very much open to suggestions if you think of something better! (I'm not very creative - it was really all I could do to come up with those three.)

Any advice?

Thanks!!


----------



## TeeZee (May 26, 2018)

Dashing Tres Frenchman
Tres Dashing Frenchman


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Frenchman’s Tres to Fame


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I do not think a stallion's name is the most important thing. There have been many that have odd names that have done very well. (I do find many US names very odd I will say!) It might well be the first thing a person sees on a flyer and breeding will be listed. 

Tres is 3 in French seis is 6 which makes no sense to me to have a horse called Three French Fame. 

I would go for something like Frenchman's Fancy. Frenchman's Fame, something catchy.


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

Tres Dashing Frenchmen


----------



## ScarlettRider (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for your responses! Still mulling it over.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

TeeZee said:


> Tres Dashing Frenchman


^This one.


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

sorry if you've already decided,
I quite like Frenchman's fancy, even French fancys nice as its both 'French' related and a cake! 
I think my taste in names a bit odd, hoping to one day have a shire horse named Stuart, that is my dream
but maybe 'French accent' would be a good name


----------



## Oktobar (Sep 24, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> I do not think a stallion's name is the most important thing. There have been many that have odd names that have done very well. (I do find many US names very odd I will say!) It might well be the first thing a person sees on a flyer and breeding will be listed.
> 
> Tres is 3 in French seis is 6 which makes no sense to me to have a horse called Three French Fame.
> 
> I would go for something like Frenchman's Fancy. Frenchman's Fame, something catchy.


Just to correct, Tres means very! trois is 3!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Perhaps that is why, after four years in high school, learning French, I was still on book one!


----------



## Oktobar (Sep 24, 2013)

lol, to be fair, Tres is Spanish for 3! Just got the linguistic wires crossed!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I have done some marketing with sales horses/stallions, and I wouldn't mix languages tbh. I would try to stick out, and I find a lot of the derivative names quite boring. We always complain in American TBs about the amount of "Kittens" out there! As these are major stallions in your breed, you're going to see a whole lot of horses with similar names. Don't be afraid to include the mare! Remember that Frenchman's Guy's name came exclusively from his dam, and it certainly did not hurt his marketability. Just make sure to always have his breeding included on advertisements. If your stallion is nice enough, mare owners should take a second look regardless of his name. 

Make sure your name makes grammatical sense, and if it doesn't there should be a clear reason.

What about:
Very Dashing Frenchman
Ta Famous For France
Famous In France
Six Dashing Frenchmen
Dashing Ta France
Fame Ta Folly
Fame Ta Fortune
On Ta Six
Zero Ta Sixty


----------

